# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Largest Metropolitan Areas

## Pete

Here are the top Metropolitan Statistical Areas as of 2012.

The colors represent an effort to classify cities as Tiers 1-4.




Sorted by growth from 2010-2012:

----------

